# natural treatment for fibromyalgia and CFS, highly recommended



## orlitman1 (May 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is Or, I'm from Israel.I've became familiar with Fibromyalgia and CFS as my mother was diagnosed 13 years ago, back in 1998.I came back recently from Copenhagen, Denmark in order to learn about a new technology that was developed by various industries including Stanford university and "LifeGen Technologies", that knows how to treat all dominant symptoms of chronic fatigue, lack of energy, lack of mental acuity and others.I myself tried it even though I'm 23 years old and healthy, but just wanted to increase my energy and be more vital, and it really helped me, therefore I truly believe it just might help so many of you.Anyway I have a lot of information to share if anybody's interested, and I don't come to forums too often so you may reach me at [email protected] and I'll be glad to share with you everything I know and hope it'll help you all.I wish you all the best of health!


----------

